# Team Breakdown



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

The Nuggets have a lot to think about this summer. This is one man's analysis.

*Untouchables* 
Carmelo Anthony
Just turned 21. Under contract for 3 more years. Still untouchable trade wise. Showed improvement under Karl like mental toughness and in game 5 he had some bright spots that he needs to continue to develop. Get him back in the gym and improve his leaping ability. Double clutching does not work in the NBA. Also needs to improve outside consistancy.

Nene
Just 22 years old and still has the tremendous upside. His progress was impeeded with his injuries, but his real development will be seen next year. I still think the jury is out on a contract extension for him. Maybe our most tradeable assest, but could come with a heavy cost. Improve his jumper and continue working with his back to the basket and on his left hand. I have always thought of him as a Karl Malone in the making, we'll see how that works out. 

Marcus Camby
Has been the nucleus for the defense and rebounding. The NBA is lacking quality 5's and when he's healthy he is our 5. I like his game and it works with the team. His contract hovers around the $8 million mark so he's not really killing us with his cap unless he reaches all his incentives or gets hurt. His outside jumpers disappeared in the playoffs, but still has nice touch.

*Questionable* 
Andre Miller
His contract hovers around $8.5 million per so he is tradeable. However, he is pretty consistant and his passing abilities have become quality since Karl took over. He throws the lob better than anyone in the league. His outside shooting is a major liability because he cannot spread the defense which allows teams to suck down in the middle on us. I'm not sure if trading him would benefit the team, even if the Nugs bring in Bibby at PG he may not be such an upgrade as his playoff performance showed. 

Earl Boykins
Sometimes he looks like he carries the team, then he attempts to take over and usually blows it. He makes mistakes in traffic and turns the ball over when he drives and tries to dish it. He does provide good energy, quickness, defense, and a nice shot (FF as well). At $3 million a year for three more years he is a bargain, but he is not a cog on a championship team.

Vo Lenard
A defensive question mark. He is undersized and not very quick, but he can light it up behind the arc and sneek behind the D and get the backdoor layup. He is in the last year of his contract and Kareem Rush is a similar type of player as Vo. So buying him out may make sense depending on who the Nugs bring in. He is not a starter anymore.

*Tradeable*
Kenyon Martin
He is my personal favorite on the team, but his salary may hinder Denver's ability in the future. The fact that he does not create offense on his own is troublesome. He definitely gives the Nugs a component they need: toughness and a winning attitude. He may be somewhat cocky, but every team needs swager. He may bring back the most in a trade, but not this summer. His value has taken a hit after the season and I expect him to have a big season next year to make up for it. He needs to keep working on his game. He needs to develop a post game and continue improving his jumper. 

Eduardo Najera
Gave the Nugs good energy and hustles like nobody else on the team. He is the wily vet that every team must have. He is still pretty young, but gained experience with the Mavs. His salary creeps near $5 after next season and that may be too much for a guy that comes off the bench. However, every team that contends has a Najera on their team. 

Francisco Elson
Not very tradeable unless he's thrown into a deal. However, he is our insurance in case of a injury to our bigs. I think he's very underrated. His offense has improved and was considered for the rookie All-Star game 2 seasons ago. I think he will prove more valuable next season. Glad to see his option picked up by Kiki.

*Nug Free Agents*
Greg Buckner
Opted out and was not the defensive stopper he was brought in to be. His offense was better than advertised. He was scheduled to make just under $1 million next year, but wants more money and contract years so he opted out. Denver should let him walk and look at Raja Bell as his replacement.

Wesley Person
Gone. He is old and done. With Lenard back from injury he is not needed.

Bryon Russell
Done. His game is leaving him rapidly. Since he got along w/ Melo so well, maybe Karl should consider offering him a spot on the coaching staff.

DerMarr Johnson
My views on DerMarr have already been expressed. Bring him back, he wont cost much. Big upside in my eyes.

Luis Flores
An interesting player. Good scorer at Manhattan could be interesting to see how he pans out in the summer leagues.

Mark Pope
Should go to medical school. Nice to give him standing O's when they put him in for the garbage time. Good guy though.

I'm not sold that leaving the team the way it is will bring in a championship. Kiki should be retained along side Karl to give us some stability that our franchise has lacked for years. Kronke can afford to pay Kiki and he should. Kiki has missed some pretty good players i.e. Amare, Redd, Manu, Nash, Q-Rich, but so did a lot of other teams. And the gamble on Skita... we know how that went. But Kiki was new to the GM gig and he will learn from his mistakes. 
This team isn't far from Glory, but next season needs to be a big one.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Great Analysis...nice read.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

I'd love to see Nene get some big minutes..


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Signing a Cuttino Mobley, or drafting a Rashad McCants would be great for Denver.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

BaronMcGrady said:


> Signing a Cuttino Mobley, or drafting a Rashad McCants would be great for Denver.


I would like to see something along those lines as well. I'd like to hear why so many GM's are backing away from McCants. 

What's his story?


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Supposed 'attitude' problem. It's really a trust thing. He has a hard time trusting people. But once you get his trust, you got a wonderful person, and player.


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

I agree with all who said that all the Nuggets really need is a good 2...
with a solid 2-guard, and maybe more depth if possible, I think the Nuggets can contend..


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

Good Breakdown.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

thetobin73 said:


> I would like to see something along those lines as well. I'd like to hear why so many GM's are backing away from McCants.
> 
> What's his story?




Doesn't he have some sort of stomach problem as well? I think he missed some games late in the season last year for UNC, and he had to leave a workout early or something like that due to the same problem.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Doesn't he have some sort of stomach problem as well? I think he missed some games late in the season last year for UNC, and he had to leave a workout early or something like that due to the same problem.


I haden't heard that. I just heard that George Karl has been warned by his buddies at UNC to stay clear of McCants because of some attitude related things. 

If it's just a trust thing then any young kid can get through that. I think that is what Carmelo is going through and he is finally developing some trust in Coach Karl.


----------



## Natey (May 28, 2005)

great job. 

~natey~


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Nice analysis. And I agree McCants is worth taking a chance at. Karl's showed he's capable of dealing with a young player with an often-questioned attitude.



P.S. - For anyone who may remember me from before, I haven't been here for awhile because of finals at school among a few other things, but now I'll be back on a regular basis.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Welcome back Kuskid

I can see Karl being happy to have a UNC guy out of the draft


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I don't see how Nene is an untouchable.. He is really good trade bait and the Nuggetts can get a lot for him.


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

sheefo13 said:


> I don't see how Nene is an untouchable.. He is really good trade bait and the Nuggetts can get a lot for him.


I agree, IMO, no player in the NBA is untouchable, if you can get something better, or are offered something better for that player, you do it...


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

sheefo13 said:


> I don't see how Nene is an untouchable.. He is really good trade bait and the Nuggetts can get a lot for him.


Not really. Since he is on his rookie contract, the Nuggets can only get value for others on their rookie contracts.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

KMart might be for trade, but to whom?
His performance without Kidd has revealed him to be an overrated player.. I don't think anyone wants to help Denver with this problem

Plus KMart might be slowing the progress of Nene


----------

